# GR- Research. The Mr. Rodgers of Audio. My YouTube Find of the Week!



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not often do I find people like Mr. Carlson Lab. But this Home Audio DIY Channel is PURE gold. 







This is the woofer he talks about








M130 Woofer


GR Research offers audiophile quality loudspeaker kits, and accessories for loudspeaker building. We also provide a wide range of design services from complete commercial product line design to assistance with individual custom products and upgrades. We design custom woofers, tweeters, and...



gr-research.com














Now I have to admit, something that sounds this good needs to be on my build and test radar. 


The fact that he has these great tweeter guides, and all the parts they use on Home audio is all there, I really am thinking just how good some of these parts would work for me. 

The cost is AMAZING. 

Now what do you think about the Magnet Debate? I thought there was a real reason for that? But maybe its just hype? 

I'm going to be building a Pair of Home speakers for myself soon, and of course doing it active. 

Also check out his tweeter review! 








What I like best is that his site has all sorts of stuff about making your OEM style speakers better. I LOVE that kind of stuff!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I built my own GR-Research center channel 10 years ago...dannie richie is a smart guy.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ditto!


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Been a huge fan/customer of Danny Richie - GR Research for well over 13 years now. 

Original X-Statik's with fully upgraded crossover networks and No-Rez. I love these speakers.


----------



## Troystg (Sep 12, 2010)

Danny is not only very good / smart, he's a genuine and NICE guy! Just an absolute pleasure to meet.


----------

